# Under Armour Taking Shots at Kobe Bryant (As Well As Dwight Howard & LeBron James)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Under Armour is one of the best up-and-coming sportswear companies around and, if you didn't notice, they're having an excellent summer. They signed Derrick Williams and Kemba Walker to endorsement deals while giving Brandon Jennings plenty of exposure. Their brand is growing and so is their popularity.
> 
> But in order to be the best, UA needs to challenge the likes of Nike, adidas and Reebok, which is exactly what they're attempting to do in their latest ad campaign.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=20605#ixzz1VmO4UwMj


----------

